# The Healing Power of Animals



## Knightofalbion

What is it about animals that helps people heal?

What Is It About Animals That Helps People Heal?


----------



## noushka05

Great link KOA. 

My animals have helped me/help me get through tough times.


----------



## Knightofalbion

So many people these days have no-one to talk to. I mean that sympathetic, understanding, listening ear.
They just need someone to hold their hand or put a reassuring arm round their shoulder, tell them they're there for them and that everything will be alright. Instead they get a four week course of anti-depressants!
This is were animals come into their own, that loyal, non-judgemental, total and unconditional love. And it's a soul connection with nature, (reminded of the famous Anne Frank quote) likewise going outside and being amidst the solitude and beauty of nature also calms and makes one feel better.


----------

